# Nzxt stock fans are they both intake or exhaust



## PandaH05 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nzxt stock fans are they both intake or exhaust ?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 15, 2020)

Any fan can be intake or exhaust. Depends on which way you mount them.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 15, 2020)

You'll have to be a bit more clear with your question.
Do you mean a specific NZXT case and their factory installed positions?


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 16, 2020)

yes
in the factory instaled pos


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 16, 2020)

Case MFG typically install the fans front/sides = intake, top/rear =exhaust.

That said, learn how fans work my man. MOST only blow one way. If you're looking at a fan and the sticker (that shows specs typically, not the branding) the fan blows at you.





						How To Tell Which Way A Fan Blows
					

Fans are so simple yet so incredibly helpful! In my helpful, very detailed guide I'll show you how to tell which way a fan blows. It's easy once you know!




					afresherhome.com
				



.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 17, 2020)

Most fans have an arrow on the side of the frame indicating flow direction.

Pretty much always .....

Rear = Exhaust
Front = Intake
Bottom = Intake

Side = Depends
Top = Depends

RAD fans ... always blow in, unless ya believe in magic instead of than the laws of thermodynamics.

As intake fans usually have inlet air filters which resist more air as they get clogged with dust ... you'll want to have at least 1.33 times the number of intake fans as exhaust fans. If ya lazy butt who never clean the filters  like Son No. 3 here... better go 1.5.


----------



## bmacsys (Oct 19, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Nzxt stock fans are they both intake or exhaust ?


Look at the orientation of the blades and the way they spin dude!


----------



## pavle (Oct 19, 2020)

If fan spins so the highest side of the blade goes forth/first, than that is the intake side of the fan (e.g. exhaust side of case fans is where the motor/wires are but with Intel stock CPU coolers it's the intake
side).


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 20, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> RAD fans ... always blow in, unless ya believe in magic instead of than the laws of thermodynamics.


You still peddling that bullshit?
If you want to believe that, then go ahead and do it on your system, stop giving crap advice that is outright wrong!


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> RAD fans ... always blow in, unless ya believe in magic instead of than the laws of thermodynamics.


You're going to need to support this assertion if I'm understanding it correctly. Push/pull/push+pull differences vary by radiator and fan... sometimes with better results, sometimes worse, sometimes similar. This is not a blanket thing governed by any laws.

Here is a chart from EK on a couple of their radiators and fans at two different speeds to support the point. Must be magic we're seeing that in both examples here the difference is 1C or none. 









If you meant coolest air in for best results..... that's a water is wet type situation... however it may not be the best for your internal components. This depends on your chassis and airflow.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 20, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Most fans have an arrow on the side of the frame indicating flow direction.
> 
> Pretty much always .....
> 
> ...


You mean some


----------

